# Assassins Creed Rogue Geforce Experiance



## Sebbi12392 (15. März 2015)

Servus,

Kurze Frage: Bei mir wird Assasins Creed Rogue nicht bei Geforce Experance angezeigt.
Ist das normal bzw. wird das noch kommen das das da reinkommt oder nicht.
Ich starte meine Spiele halt am liebsten darüber.

Danke


----------

